# Why so much trash lying around lakes



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, I don't know about everyone else's lakes, but the ones I fish here around Chillicothe the problem is epic. You can tell that it was left by catfishermen(liver containers,worm boxes,beer&pop cans,discarded line). Every time I go to the lake I end up picking up a whole sack full! Last week I saw a woman picking up trash and I asked her what happened to the trash cans around the lake. She said that the state took trash pickup out of the budget and she was a volunteer. Is this true? No trash pickup? I guess we shouldn't need it in the first place if everyone picked up their own. Sometimes when I get to the lake it looks like someone pitched camp for a few days, then just grabbed their rod and walked off! They even leave tackle(hooks,sinkers,bobbers)lying around, heck, one time I found a rod&reel lying there in the trash! Just wondered if anyone else is having this trouble.:Banane37:


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

How about that! Been on here a week and not one response! Guess I didn't say anything wrong because I know I can count on you guys to tell me if I did. Oh well, thanks to the guy that left the rod&reel laying there in his trash. Disposed of the trash, respooled the reel with fresh line, and it works great. Thanks!:Banane37:


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Mo, I think this happens everywhere! Some people are pigs and have no respect for anything. I take a trash bag with me and try to do my part in cleaning up after them!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

To me it's just frustrating! I always take home more than I bring, but sometimes you just can't carry it all.

I'd like to see those responsible assigned cleanup duty on the lake they fish for a month. If they don't police every piece of trash, extend their public service another month.
The only problem is, how the heck do you catch them?


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm with you... I've had the tagline in my signature for a long time. We bought a boat this season and have actually stopped several times to get floating trash outta the water in the middle of the lake... it's sad. Not all of it is fishermen though. Most of the trash we stop to pick up is empty pop cans... and from what I've read in here so far.. fishermen drink beer...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Why? It is obvious. There are a lot of people out there that do not shive a git about much of anything they do.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

mainly the same reason when you're at a store you see carts sitting in the middle of a parking spot RIGHT NEXT to the designated cart area...because people are lazy pieces of shh...crap.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I can prove that I'm not one of these people, my car stinks of old liver containers and rotten worms. LOL.

We had this problem at the hatchery I used to work at. We would let people fish in the reservoir and would find trash there the next day. Amazingly they were shocked when they were no longer welcome when they returned a week later.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

The part that frustrates me is when some people snag they cut 50 yards of braid off their spool to break their line. Then my trolling motor finds it and you know the rest of the story. I toss a crankbait a lot and you would not believe the crap i reel in. I probably pull in enough line to re-spool a few of my reels everytime i fish past a nice cleared section of the bank. Some lakes are worse than others but it sure does suck. I feel you pain.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If all the people who complain about it would put some time into cleaning it up, the problem would not be near as bad. The people who leave the trash will not stop. If it bothers you to see it there, pick it up. I take at least one or two days per summer that I would normally fish and I pick up trash. I usually get a pick up truck load each time. 
If you think the cat fishman are bad, wait until duck season. It changes from liver and beer containers to coffee cups. 
Thank everyone who picks up others trash!! Many years ago there was a comercial on TV for the national do not litter campaign. It had an Indain looking over a trash strewn landscape. Then a slow pan to his face and there was a tear running down his cheek. That pretty much expresses my feelings.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Same way at the shore on Clearfork in certain areas. Horrible situation. We normally bring a couple clear plastic bags and do a small clean up. 

I will say Galion and Bucyrus do a good job keeping the trash bins empty. You really don't see big messes there ever.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

leeabu said:


> If all the people who complain about it would put some time into cleaning it up, the problem would not be near as bad. The people who leave the trash will not stop. If it bothers you to see it there, pick it up. I take at least one or two days per summer that I would normally fish and I pick up trash. I usually get a pick up truck load each time.
> If you think the cat fishman are bad, wait until duck season. It changes from liver and beer containers to coffee cups.
> Thank everyone who picks up others trash!! Many years ago there was a comercial on TV for the national do not litter campaign. It had an Indain looking over a trash strewn landscape. Then a slow pan to his face and there was a tear running down his cheek. That pretty much expresses my feelings.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Im all for everyone doing their part but man have you seen some of the trash that gets washed down just during floods in the debris? Definitely is discouraging


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I always have trash bags on the boat and i'll slow down to grab things out of the water.I'll admit i don't do it as much as i use to,you kinda get tired of it.I've always said people are pigs and i get proven right all the time.I also have butt cans.


----------

